# Courtaulds Textiles - Bocking, Essex Jan 2011



## spitfire (Feb 1, 2011)

In 1818, Samuel Courtauld of the Cortauld company – built a mill at Bocking. In 1825 Courtauld installed a steam engine at the Bocking mill.

By 1850, Courtauld employed over 2,000 people in his three silk mills including this one.

By the late 1980s, the manufacture of clothing was quickly moving to South East Asia, and China. Courtaulds shut many of its UK based factories and moved production to new Asian based sites. I am not sure when this site closed although other businesess rented and used some of the buildings as business units. 

Between 2000-2006 the company was sold off. Today the whole area us being knocked down and turned into a housing estate and nursing home.

Today there are a number of buildings remaining and most are in good condition because they have been secured and the windows protected. I got talking to some locals who told me that they used to work there and it was a massive employeer in the area and it would see hundreds of people working to work between shift changes down the hill nearby.






VERY APT MESSAGE lol


----------



## King Al (Feb 1, 2011)

"Cant use" oh the irony  Nice pics spitfire


----------

